# Holy Mackerel... Giant flowers..... like monster flowers



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

ooohhhhhhhhhhhh if I had room to set up a Munchkinland............cute!!


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Where did you find those?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like the ones I saw in Hobby Lobby.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Spookie, you got it. Hobby Lobby. Expensive little, err, big buggers.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I think a trip to hobby lobby is in order tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Red Hallows said:


> Spookie, you got it. Hobby Lobby. Expensive little, err, big buggers.


Yep, even with 40% off coupon. I took a quick look at them since I have a mad lab that's a biology lab with mutated flowers and such. The bees are big too (goes with my stung bee keeper costumed prop). Home Goods had a giant black rose last year I bought and I might have seen it there this year too. I bought a giant leaf at HG a few weeks back. I think the rose at HG was more reasonable than HL. I also got lucky and found two giant roses at a Goodwill. That was a freak thing though to find there. Those were the cheapest and best buy though.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I was in Hobby Lobby today; they are actually on sale. Fifty percent off. When I first saw this thread (yesterday!) I thought, it is a shame that they are never on sale! The rose and orchids are normally $40. They have some Shasta Daisies that are 15 or 16.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on the current sale on these. Think their sales run to Saturday. I haven't been in the store for a few weeks now and don't always check the sales flyer online. 50% is the best you can do on these unless and until they would get put into a clearance area. Does anyone know if that ever happens with faux floral? 

BTW did you see any halloween mdse this year other than funkins?


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

They were just starting to put out the Halloween stuff. Maybe half of one side of one aisle.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh i want them for my alcie in wounderland i would skull them up dang we do not have that store here


----------

